# Fenwick Pit / East Holywell Colliery, Northumberland - August 2009



## Parkus. (Aug 23, 2009)

Originally named East Holywell Colliery, the pit opened in 1872 utilising one shaft (later renamed the 'Old Shaft') sunk to a depth of 569ft to 
the Low Main seam, until 2 years later when the Fenwick Pit shaft was sunk 10 yards to the south. 

The 'Old Shaft' closed in 1930 during disputes, allowing the Fenwick Pit to be used as both an up and downcast shaft. 

The colliery eventually closed in 1973 after exhausting the Main Coal, Top Busty, 
Bensham, Beaumont and Yard seams.


Winding House.




























Engine House(?)







Misc Building.

















'Old Shaft' Cap.







Decorators have evidently been in..







Cheers 
​


----------



## the_historian (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice one.  Not a lot of pit buildings left in _that_ sort of condition.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice find, Parkus. Some lovely pics there too. Love the skeleton roofed one.
Good stuff!


----------

